# deer caddy thingy



## gadeerwoman (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone have/had/seen one being used of the deer caddy/deer kaddy thing that you use to load a deer on to an atv rack? I know lots of folks like to toss a rope over a limb but where I hunt there are mostly loblolly pines so using a limb isn't an option. I see both cabela and basspro have something. Cabela's uses the fulcrum method and the one basspro sells uses a front wench. I'm wondering if a manual wench would work on that one and how hard it would be to mount to the atv. Loading one by myself is getting old. May have to resort to using an ice fishing sled to drag him to where I can get to it with the truck and use my winch hoist.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Sep 1, 2005)

*Game Kaddy*

This ingenious device is available through Cabelas ( www.cabelas.com ). It is expensive. $189.00 plus more bucks for the adapter to make it usable on a pickup. It will lift a deer up and dump it on your pickup tailgate. 
I've got a simpler solution to the problem of loading a deer. I use a "hitch haul carrier". It's 20"x60" platform which plugs into the 2" receiver on any vehicle. You can stand on the platform and pull the deer up onto it without too much trouble--much easier than getting a deer up on to a 4x4 pickup tailgate. 
Old guys figure out easier ways to do things.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm not trying to load it into my truck but onto the atv rack. Maybe you big guys can load a 175 buck onto an atv by yourselves, but for someone like me, with a bad back to boot, it's not an option. Since I hunt alone 90% of the time, I'm looking for a way to load one onto the atv. I don't want to drag one any distance. I have both a hitch haul and a winch device for the truck but most place where I hunt you can't get too far with a truck. Used to be a cheaper thing for an atv, but they seem to have gone out of business as I can't find it anymore. May have to use a pull behind cart.


----------



## sniper13 (Sep 2, 2005)

I had talked with Beardgitter about making me one. I still need to send the pics of my Big Bear's front end.
I like the fulcrum type; except I would want to put it on the front end and maybe back-up to load the deer on the front rack.


----------



## Duramax (Sep 2, 2005)

Put a 2" reciever hitch on your atv and then use your hitch haul on the atv.  It should just slide in.  I use one and it works great.  I think cabela's and BPS both sell them.  

Just an idea.

Duramax


----------

